# HELP WITH THE SEX OF MY TEGU...!



## KSTAR (Oct 21, 2013)

After reading the thread about sexing your sub-adult tegu I'm not sure if my blue tegu was male or female but I'm guessing its a female now after reading the thread...Just want to see if anyone else can verify behind me...it maybe early cause my little one is gonna be 3 months the 28th of this month! Here's a few pics


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 21, 2013)

Adorable little Blue, He/she is still much to young to tell sex yet


----------



## KSTAR (Oct 21, 2013)

I figured that but thank you a bunch anyway @sarefina


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 21, 2013)

Anytime!


----------



## Renske (Mar 6, 2014)

You can sex them from day one. Here a video of how to sex a baby or adult tegu without probing:


----------

